# breeders in canada



## norac (Mar 19, 2009)

Breeders in Canada - Do you use places other than OFA and CERF for health checks on your breeding dogs? 

When I was researching getting my Golden 12+ years ago, the provincial club allowed for hip checks from OVC or OFA and eye checks from Cdn Ass'n of Vet. Ophthalmologists or CERF. Wondering what options might be for various clearances?


What do you consider the "must do" testing? What do consider it a "good idea to do"?
ETA - this last part isn't directed to just breeders in Canada.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

You might want to post this thread in the general discussion area. as no one might ever see it in this seldom used area... Also, honestly, I do not think there are any Canadian breeders on this forum, for some odd reason.. They all post on the yahoo havs in canada message boards though.

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This post will appear in the 'new posts' so it will get seen. As far as I know, Cdn. breeders also post their results at the OFA site, for CERF and hip tests. I'm not aware of another organization, sorry.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes Canadian breeders use the OFA and CERF health checks. Alot of Canadian breeders follow the HCA "CHIC" recommendations.

For lots more information on Canadian Breeders go to the Havanese Fanciers of Canada website.

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/

Under the Havanese 101 heading there is lots of information on Health and Wellness.


----------



## norac (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder about the Havanese Fanciers page. I had skipped over the "Health Testing, How Important Is it?" section because i knew it was important! But there was some helpful info in there about CHIC numbers and the tests involved.


----------

